# Happy Birthday Austin! 12/24



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We hope you get a good bully stick and squeaky toys to share with your brother!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh you are so sweet! Best Christmas present I *EVER* got in my life!!!

We have his bday present ready - as well as Christmas - and of course Ollies...

*VERY MERRY UNBIRTHDAY GIFT !!* :biggrin1: he would NEVER understand if he didn't get one too!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Austin!!! Enjoy the days of celebration.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AUSTIN!!!!
HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

happy Birthday Austin!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, AUSTIN!!

Love, Maddie May


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Austin from Caz!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AUSTIN!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday Austin, and many more!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2::juggle::clap2: Happy Birthday Austin!:clap2::juggle::clap2:

:kiss:Hope you have a super great day big guy!:kiss:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*Austin, Happy Birthday! Your girlfriend Kohana, sends lots of kisses and licks your way!!! You are a Christmas baby!*


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AUSTIN ! Clearly you are the perfect Christmas doggy!! Born on Christmas Eve !! Hope you get lots of swell prezzies ! xo Biscuit


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AUSTIN!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Austin!!

Hav a great day!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Austin!
:whoo:arty:arty::whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Austin!* May you be your mommy's favorite X-mas present many years!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy B-Day Austin.

Riley hopes you are enjoying your day and getting lots of extra belly rubs like him.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AUSTIN!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AUSTIN


----------

